# [Heisec] Neue EC-Karten bereiten Handel Verdruss



## Newsfeed (1 November 2012)

Mit Karte zahlen statt mit Bargeld. Das ist praktisch. Jetzt gibt’s neue Karten. Ohne Magnetstreifen. Die akzeptiert nicht jedes Terminal. Zum Verdruss der betroffenen Händler und Kunden. Grund: Netzbetreiber sind mit den Software-Updates in Verzug.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

